# Pumpkin pie squares



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

If you love pumpkin pie you will love these squares - maybe even more  This is a super simple and absolutely deeelicious recipe - I will be making these for our Thanksgiving dinner this weekend :canflag:

*Ingredients*

CRUST

2/3 C QUICK OATS
2/3 C. BROWN SUGAR
1 1/4 C. FLOUR ALL PURPOSE
2/3 C. BUTTER

*FILLING*

2 2/3 C. PUMPKIN
3 LARGE EGGS
1 3/4 C. EVAPORATED MILK
1 C. SUGAR
3 tsp. FLOUR
1/2 tsp. SALT
1 1/2 tsp. VANILLA EXTRACT
2 tsp. CINNAMON
3/4 tsp. GINGER
1/4 tsp. CLOVES

*TOPPING*

2/3 C. CHOPPED NUTS (PECANS)
3 tsp. FLOUR
2/3 C. BROWN SUGAR
4 TBSP. BUTTER

*DIRECTIONS*
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

For the crust, cut the butter into the sugar, oats, and flour until crumbly. Press the ingredients into an ungreased baking pan, across the bottom and up the sides.

*** Bake the crust for 15 minutes.

Topping
For the topping, cut the butter into the nuts, flour, and brown sugar.	Set aside.

Filling
For the filling, combine all ingredients in and whisk until smooth and all ingredients are evenly distributed. Pour into the baked crust.

***Bake for twenty minutes and remove from the oven. Immediately, spoon the topping over the filling and bake for another 15 to 20 minutes or until a knife stuck in the center comes out almost clean. Cool - top with whip cream


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> If you love pumpkin pie you will love these squares - maybe even more  This is a super simple and absolutely deeelicious recipe - I will be making these for our Thanksgiving dinner this weekend :canflag:
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...


What size baking pan do you use? This sounds great!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

10 x 15 inch pan works - you won't be disappointed with this recipe - it's a big hit around here


----------

